# iTunes 10: how to delete songs or artists?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Since the update, I can longer simply right click and delete songs or command-delete and delete artists/songs.

How do I remove artists with iTunes 10? There's no option in the menu or right clicking.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Highlight any song and hit the Delete button on the keyboard to delete a song.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

perfect, thanks but how do i delete an entire artist?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Have you tried highlighting an artist, selecting all, and hitting delete on your keyboard?


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

yes, that worked but is there a simpler way of just selecting the artist and deleting?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I didn't try this, so maybe you can't select all on tracks, but click artist, click a track, choose "select all" from the edit menu (or press the keyboard shortcut), and press delete is pretty simple.

I don't think there's a easier way of doing it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

hayesk said:


> I didn't try this, so maybe you can't select all on tracks, but click artist, click a track, choose "select all" from the edit menu (or press the keyboard shortcut), and press delete is pretty simple.
> 
> I don't think there's a easier way of doing it.


to delete an artist, it was simpler before the update by not having to select all of the songs. you could just right click on the artist and delete.

command-a delete? that just brings me to the top of the artist list where it tells me how many artists i have in my library. am i missing something??


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you perhaps asking how to remove the Artist's panel?

Simply right click on Arists and uncheck it, which should remove the artists panel. 

If you attempting to remove a song, the artist and all the data should leave. Besides that, I am quite confused by deleting artists?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

blackbook said:


> to delete an artist, it was simpler before the update by not having to select all of the songs. you could just right click on the artist and delete.
> 
> command-a delete? that just brings me to the top of the artist list where it tells me how many artists i have in my library. am i missing something??


That's because the focus was in the artist list, not in the song list.

Do this:
click the artist you want to delete
Click one of the songs
Press command-A (this selects all the songs because clicking one of the songs in the previous puts the focus in the song list)
Delete (or command-delete, I forget which)


----------

